# Klunker build



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello everybody, I just joined the forum and introduced myself in the introducing topic.
My name is Jeroen, 40 y.o. from Holland, and have been mountainbiking since 1990.
Since 2005 I got the bug for vintage bikes when I bought the bike I was drooling over when I was 15 (and had to buy a low end Dutch brand).
When I was looking for info on this bike I found Retrobike.UK and that started a decade of collecting bikes, meeting and riding with a lot of other collectors, reading and learning a lot about the history of MTB's and its origin in the fat tire bikes.
My interest shifted more and more from early 90's to mid '80 to early '80 and at last to the converted pre-war Schwinn's from Kelly, Fisher, Bonds etc.
I read a lot of posts and articles of these bikes, and got the itch to build one my self.
I've started collecting parts almost two years a go, first thing I bought was the most important, a pre-war Schwinn (maybe Excelsior?) frame with a lot of rust, but luckely good enough to use.
The rust was superficial, a lot of pist, but not to deep.
All the parts are here, all I need is now is the space and time to paint it and get building.

I got some questions about the brakes, I hope you can help me.
I want to use this as a rider, so decided to not build a replica of the first geared klunkers with the drum brakes and steel rims but a bit later version with the alloy rims and canti's.
I had a conversation via mail with Alan Bonds about using canti brakes and he told me (and has some pics) he had some bikes from around '78 with Schwinn canti's wich he modified to use with motorbike brake levers and Mafac or Dia Compe brakes, so only using the mounts on the forks ans seatstays.

So my question is; did anyone here do such a modification, or used other mounts or solutions for canti's on a Schwinn frame with blade forks?


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)

Here are some pics of the build.

How I got the frame






After sand blasting and spray plaster









Some of the parts

]http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10398313/p4pb10398313.jpg[/img]


----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Dutch (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## frampton (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like a great start. The clamp on canti brakes would be my choice with a blade fork. New pads would be a good upgrade.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh no, another good frame about to be modified.
We would usually replace the blade fork with a Cook Bros fork with canti mounts. Another option for you if you want to keep the blade fork is Schwinn made clamp-on cantilever brakes that will fit on the blade fork.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 30, 2015)

Gonna be cool! I say braze-away: nothing "rare" here and no original paint to preserve. If by some long-shot chance a person wants to "restore" this bike down the road, it's easy to remove canti bosses before paint.


----------



## looneymatthew (Nov 30, 2015)

Do whatever  you want.
There is nothing special there
You have already made it more interesting /it will
Be cool to see when it's done. You have all the right parts to make a proper klunker. The earliest klunker builds
We're before cooks bros.or Gary Fischer ect. They were  the first down hill/mountain bike. Most early examples I've seen are using the parts you have gathered. 

Just go for it.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 2, 2015)

This is cool! Keep on doing what you're doing. It's your bike, do with it what you please. Klunkers are some of the coolest bikes. That's what this hobby is all about, having fun, building bikes the way you want, not the way everybody else wants.

Jon


----------



## rustintime (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Dutch .. Looks like your going to have a cool Klunker with a mix of old and new.. Schwinn had factory front caliper brakes on blade forks way back in 1955.. The Schwinn American had them and once in while they come up on ebay.. As far as what you need for the rear try checking out BMX Museum.. I've seen some 26" cruiser that had that type of set up with after market mounts..


----------



## T-Mar (Dec 4, 2015)

The great thing about clunkers is that that the originators of the movement tried every conceivable combination and variation. Consequently, it's virtually impossible to build one "wrong", unless there is some component that is obviously too modern. Even if you can't find objective evidence, it's still in the spirit of the movement. 

My first exposure to clunkers was the "Clunkers Among the Hills" article that Charlie Kelly wrote for the January 1979 issue of Bicycling. Given, that the founders obviously were referring to them as "clunkers" (with a 'c') at the time, as opposed to "klunkers" (with a 'k'), I have often wondered when and why the spelling changed. Even people like Kelly himself have converted to "klunker" but I still prefer "clunker" out of deference to the origin.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies all, I made up my mind.
I want the frame to be as original as possible, so decided not to braze on the bosses I already bought a while back.
A member here has a set of canti's for sale, so going for that.
Just the mounts and the brakes, and will use the motorbike handles pictured above.
There will be no more modifications done than coldsetting the rear to fit a 130mm hub.

Any idea of the type and year of the frame?
I've guessed it prewar because of the dropouts, is that correct?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2015)

BTW the set of canti's are both for the front, so I'll have to check if I can use them on the rear.
The rear ones are pretty rare, never seen one for sale before.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2015)

I had that in mind for this build, everything was tried back then.
For parts choice I used Alan's site and combined a few builds to my taste.
This will be a approx. '78 build when the first alloy rims came availlable.


----------



## spoker (Dec 4, 2015)

there is a rear brake with cable and 2 handls on mpls cr but the brake caliper is to an early lihght weight so you wouldneed the adaptor that used 2 be sold,the easyest way is to use a nultispeed rear hub with a coaster brake


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 4, 2015)

That is a DX frame. Yes pre WWII. I'm still learning on the years, but if you post up a pic of the serial number I'm sure we could figure it out.

Jon


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2015)

Sweet stem!    Not to sure your rear derailleur is going to work though.  You'll probably need a longer pull cage.   --opps.  Just realized there was a page two and an up date, so never mind about the derailleur.   Good luck!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 5, 2015)

The serial nr is H59161 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch (Dec 5, 2015)

fattyre said:


> Sweet stem!    Not to sure your rear derailleur is going to work though.  You'll probably need a longer pull cage.   --opps.  Just realized there was a page two and an up date, so never mind about the derailleur.   Good luck!



I'm afraid it might be to short as well, but couldn't find a longer one. I'll have to try when it is finished.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 5, 2015)

Dutch said:


> The serial nr is H59161
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk




According to this website: http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/#!serials/cid0

1941. Cool

Jon


----------



## Dutch (Dec 5, 2015)

Great thanks a lot! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey Dutch,  Could you explain the bottom bracket and the cranks?


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 11, 2015)

Dutch, check out mr tick on facebook...he has made a bunch of custom Klunker parts and has bolt on brake arm adapters for Schwinn frames...plus some bitchin bars and seatposts...
https://www.facebook.com/Mr.TickBicycleParts/


----------



## Dutch (Dec 12, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> Dutch, check out mr tick on facebook...he has made a bunch of custom Klunker parts and has bolt on brake arm adapters for Schwinn frames...plus some bitchin bars and seatposts...
> https://www.facebook.com/Mr.TickBicycleParts/



Hi thanks for the link!
Lot of great stuff there, I got me some reading to do


----------



## Dutch (Dec 12, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Hey Dutch,  Could you explain the bottom bracket and the cranks?




Hi, what do you want to be explained?


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey Dutch,  Wondering what adapter for mounting a modern bottom bracket in the old Schwinn are you using?


----------



## bairdco (Dec 14, 2015)

You can buy a few different three piece crank bottom brackets that fit into an American bb from any bike shop, for $20 and up. 

The simplest are a cup and cone set up with a tapered axle. 

I've seen hi end ones that come with a reaming tool to thread your bb, with ceramic bearings if you've got money to burn.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Hey Dutch,  Wondering what adapter for mounting a modern bottom bracket in the old Schwinn are you using?




I'm using what they used back in the day; a pressfit BMX BB with square axle.
I got one from '78.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm curious why the gears you riding UP THE HILL ? around here the ski lodges are starting to run the lifts in the summer for bikes, have you thought about old style canti  brakes, like these not so custom but easier and cheaper than those horribly over priced vintage clamp on schwinn cantilevers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1956-MIDDLEWEIGHT-WEINMANN-SCHWINN-APPROVED-BRAKE-CALIPERS-GOOD-ORIGINAL-SET-/221933206480?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=L0zHh%252FjxDKz%252FKgwcz8h%252FVS21t%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 9, 2016)

The vintage clamp on calipers, grab your cheeks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NOS-Vintage-Schwinn-Front-Caliper-Brakes-Accessory-With-Scripted-Lever-/371523620523?hash=item5680888eab:g:dv4AAOSwT~9WiUAN


----------



## okozzy (Jan 9, 2016)

Dutch welcome to theCABE!

Enjoy the journey of the build (just the way you want it) at the end is you that is going to enjoy the ride.
I've been mountain biking for over 20 years and I also got the itch to build a Klunker some years back and it was fun doing it... my klunker is the bike I gravitate towards most of the time and it has made me a stronger rider as a result.

As far as brakes I went with a rear Morrow coaster brake and a modern Sturmey Archer drum brake up front; good for slowing down, but not a good stopper.

I went with Araya rims, 
Campy seat clamp,
Brooks sattle,
French motorcycle brake lever,
BMX type stem and fork so to take the punishment of trail riding.

Here's a link to my build;
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19600-Newly-finished


I enter the bike into this yearly race, lot's of fun.
http://www.atomiccycles.com/coaster.html

Keep us posted on your progress...


----------



## okozzy (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry, duplicate post, don't know why????


----------



## fattyre (Jan 10, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> I'm curious why the gears you riding UP THE HILL ? around here the ski lodges are starting to run the lifts in the summer for bikes, have you thought about old style canti  brakes, like these not so custom but easier and cheaper than those horribly over priced vintage clamp on schwinn cantilevers
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1956-MIDDLEWEIGHT-WEINMANN-SCHWINN-APPROVED-BRAKE-CALIPERS-GOOD-ORIGINAL-SET-/221933206480?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=L0zHh%252FjxDKz%252FKgwcz8h%252FVS21t%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 263945




If your not concerned with stopping caliper brakes would be great!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2016)

For me this build is all about making a period correct replica of a type of bike that changed the world of biking big time.
These pioneers tried a lot of different parts back then and choose whatever part was the best at that moment and using Schwinn canti's was done by some racers before the all changed to Mafac and Dia Compe canti's.
I wonder if the brand Gary Fisher had ever been established if he had used caliper brakes on the first Repack races 
I got me some nice sets from a member here.
We are moving house in a few months and then I finaly got a big shed again to get this bike to the next level > painting.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2016)

okozzy said:


> Dutch welcome to theCABE!
> 
> Enjoy the journey of the build (just the way you want it) at the end is you that is going to enjoy the ride.
> I've been mountain biking for over 20 years and I also got the itch to build a Klunker some years back and it was fun doing it... my klunker is the bike I gravitate towards most of the time and it has made me a stronger rider as a result.
> ...




Great clunker you got! I love those blue rims.
I'm still thinking what paint scheme to go for.
I really like the idea of candy red with cream, but when I see yours, black seems very cool to.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 28, 2016)

Its sad how some people are quick to dismiss others who have knowledge and experience to offer…I'm referring to post #6, Chris "*fat tire trader*.*" *Not only was Chris the owner of the FAT TIRE bicycle shop in Fairfax, CA where the Klunker scene began…he was also one of the "REPACK" riders who rode with Kelly, Breeze, Guy and Fischer.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 28, 2016)

How's the build coming? After watching the movie Klunkers I would love to build one. Just haven't found the right frame yet. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tDuctape (Feb 19, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> Its sad how some people are quick to dismiss others who have knowledge and experience to offer…I'm referring to post #6, Chris "*fat tire trader*.*" *Not only was Chris the owner of the FAT TIRE bicycle shop in Fairfax, CA where the Klunker scene began…he was also one of the "REPACK" riders who rode with Kelly, Breeze, Guy and Fischer.




I don't see where anyone dismissed Chris. I believe Dutch is going for a period correct build and the availability of CBR forks is limited. Chris had great factual first hand historical advice when he suggested a CBR fork with canti's, Unfortunately to pick up a CBR fork would take several months of ebay searching and more money than the rest of this build put together. The vintage BMX Cruiser guys are as fanatical about CBR products as a group of Cabe members trying to be the first one to a craigslist Bluebird add. And everyone knows those BMX dudes have some serious deep pockets for their projects. On top of that, Chris himself on his post has a concern about bastardizing vintage bike stuff. Adding canti studs to a CBR fork would be doing exactly that. 

Other options like an early Tange fork (collectable but not nearly as rare or expensive) modified with canti studs, Clamp on canti mounts,  or some pre 79 drum brakes could be a viable option and would stick to the spirit of the build.


----------



## Velo (Mar 21, 2016)

This is such a cool build, absolutely love what you've done so far Dutch. This is something I've wanted to build since I first read all about the history of mountain biking about 20 years ago. Really cool stuff!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks, the project is still waiting till we are moving next month.
Then I got a shed of 200 ft2 so enough room to build a painting booth and get started with the frame.
Can't wait to finish this one after 2,5 years!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D. (Jun 14, 2016)

Very cool!!!

LONG time mountain biker here with plenty of experience on rigid bikes, hardtails, full suspension, etc. Ridden East coast mud, clay and dirt and West Coast desert quartz sand and alpine single track! From hardwood forests to evergreens and fire roads....

But never as much fun as my DX bomber. Pure....
She is a single speed, New Departure hub with coaster brake, MX handlebars and a 42 tooth BMX chainring. I am running Araya rims and bear trap pedals.

And she is a BLAST! Probably put around 300 + miles on her now. Very little in the way of brakes, but fun to powerslide around the corners! This bike makes me feel like I am 10 years old again!!!!!


HAVE FUN!


----------



## bairdco (Sep 25, 2016)

So? Is it done yet?


----------



## okozzy (Oct 2, 2016)

A.D.D. said:


> Very cool!!!
> 
> LONG time mountain biker here with plenty of experience on rigid bikes, hardtails, full suspension, etc. Ridden East coast mud, clay and dirt and West Coast desert quartz sand and alpine single track! From hardwood forests to evergreens and fire roads....
> 
> ...




Any pics???


----------



## WVBicycles (Dec 26, 2016)

Now I want to build up a klunker after reading this post.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 1, 2017)

I found using a early mountain bike fork or ATB as they were known back than to use canti brakes , although I prefer side pull or drum myself , here's 3 variations of different set ups I have now


----------



## Dutch (Jan 31, 2017)

Great klunkers! I really need to get mine build...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2017)

The canti frame is the new build.king louie built the camelback .flight cranks and pedals on the way for the new bike.debating on weather to leave as a patina frame,or new black powder coat.


----------



## Wcrotts (Sep 25, 2017)

tDuctape said:


> I don't see where anyone dismissed Chris. I believe Dutch is going for a period correct build and the availability of CBR forks is limited. Chris had great factual first hand historical advice when he suggested a CBR fork with canti's, Unfortunately to pick up a CBR fork would take several months of ebay searching and more money than the rest of this build put together. The vintage BMX Cruiser guys are as fanatical about CBR products as a group of Cabe members trying to be the first one to a craigslist Bluebird add. And everyone knows those BMX dudes have some serious deep pockets for their projects. On top of that, Chris himself on his post has a concern about bastardizing vintage bike stuff. Adding canti studs to a CBR fork would be doing exactly that.
> 
> Other options like an early Tange fork (collectable but not nearly as rare or expensive) modified with canti studs, Clamp on canti mounts,  or some pre 79 drum brakes could be a viable option and would stick to the spirit of the build.



I put some good money into my builds, but CBR forks pound for pound are the highest cost on the planet. $810 eBay sold, $2200 elsewhere for sale. Not even I am that crazy and I throw $$.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2017)

Repack, because they overheated the grease in the coaster-brake hubs, and repacked them after every race.  
http://www.bikemag.com/videos/video-i.d.-rather-be-klunking/
that's Gary Fisher


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)

So, almost 6 years after buying the frame and most of the parts I'm finally going to build it. 
These are the parts I'm building it with, had a few changes over the years.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2019)

Time for paint

First Creme paint:









Stencils:





And finished:





The white could have been a little more creme, and there are some little scratches from removing teh stencils, but overall I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2019)

Some progress, cleaned the brakes, first 24 hours in vinegar and then some scotchbrite.

Before





After





Temporarily mounted to test clearance





Cleaned the axle





Cups pressed in





Crank mounted





Seat post and clamp mounted





Fitted the wheel to test brake alignment 





Repro tire (Kenda K80) 
Left Uniroyal, right Kenda.





Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Nov 2, 2019)

Looking good, great colors & pin striping.


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 2, 2019)

mike j said:


> Looking good, great colors & pin striping.





Dutch said:


> Time for paint
> 
> First Creme paint:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue klunker 5 (Nov 2, 2019)

It is a Frankenstein.


----------



## mrg (Nov 3, 2019)

Blue klunker 5 said:


> It is a Frankenstein.



Ah ya, it is a Klunker build!


----------



## sue12 (Nov 8, 2019)

mrg said:


> Ah ya, it is a Klunker build!



Beautiful work n coming together nicely. I share the thought that a short cage cyclone won’t reach everything you gear combo you have with the triple ta and rear cluster. Maybe a vgt long cage or even an honor long cage? The honor should be easy too find. But the vgt would be like bling. Both are real actively bomb proof. V gt is still able too be found if you are looking but is going up as they get older/re recongnized.


----------



## sue12 (Nov 8, 2019)

sue12 said:


> Beautiful work n coming together nicely. I share the thought that a short cage cyclone won’t reach everything you gear combo you have with the triple ta and rear cluster. Maybe a vgt long cage or even an honor long cage? The honor should be easy too find. But the vgt would be like bling. Both are real actively bomb proof. V gt is still able too be found if you are looking but is going up as they get older/re recongnized.







First n second or third examples for reference n good luck all Suntour rock crushers


----------



## Dutch (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks! This Cyclone was also sold with a long case and that should be long enough for these gears.
So I'm looking for one on Ebay right now.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G965F met Tapatalk


----------



## sportscarpat (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi Dutch,
Just digging through your build thread.  Yes, our bikes do look similar.  You have a very nice, and accurate, build in the works!
Pat


----------



## Dutch (Dec 9, 2019)

Finished the build yesterday, finnaly after 6 years!


----------



## JLF (Jan 23, 2020)

Beautiful bike build!  Very inspirational and has me thinking I should do something similar with an extra frame I have.  Bravo!


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2020)

Great job on a very nice build.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 29, 2020)

Let us know how it rides!


----------



## sportscarpat (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice to see you have finished your build.  Those Schwinn stamped Ashtabula stems are very heavy duty and hard to find.  I bought an NOS one for just $60 and the guy had about 10 of them.  Went back to buy another and they were all sold.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 6, 2020)

I'd put the axle adjusters in the frame. Don't want the drop out to collapse.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> Let us know how it rides!



Not much atm... I can't get these brakes alligned good enough yet.
I'm searching for some drums after all, I like the idea of canti's but I do want to ride it like its meant to be and that's not working with the canti's at this moment.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2020)

Big Moe said:


> I'd put the axle adjusters in the frame. Don't want the drop out to collapse.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 7, 2020)

sportscarpat said:


> Nice to see you have finished your build.  Those Schwinn stamped Ashtabula stems are very heavy duty and hard to find.  I bought an NOS one for just $60 and the guy had about 10 of them.  Went back to buy another and they were all sold.



Indeed hard to find, I was looking for an Ashtabula, that is even more rare, and after a year I gave up and found this Schwinn.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2020)

38 Mahowald SK


----------



## Pondo (Sep 6, 2020)

Great build, Dutch!  It's good inspiration for my impending klunker build.  The other bikes on this thread are seriously cool too!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Feb 5, 2021)

Digging the Mafacs.


----------

